# Rescued....



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Thought I would show you our new mouse. My wife and I were looking in a pet shop the other day at a little tail moving about in a cage and when it showed its face my wife was completely taken by it. But someone was asking in the shop if they sold mice for 'food', and the assistant said they only had the one mouse left and there was a lady looking at it, when my wife heard this she said ' Dont let him have it, save the poor little thing'. So now we are the proud owners of a scruffy little female and my wife will make sure it is the most spoilt little mouse in the country !

Now I'm going to have to try and find another one for company for it !


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Awww what a pretty little thing!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

very sweet, you should give it sawdust or something as bedding instead of the newspaper as it'll enjoy digging in it, and it'll need less cleaning out as well


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

morning-star said:


> very sweet, you should give it sawdust or something as bedding instead of the newspaper as it'll enjoy digging in it, and it'll need less cleaning out as well


Good advice, but use shavings not sawdust for mice


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

WoodWitch said:


> morning-star said:
> 
> 
> > very sweet, you should give it sawdust or something as bedding instead of the newspaper as it'll enjoy digging in it, and it'll need less cleaning out as well
> ...


I use aubiose so I couldn't recall what the standard/common bedding is these days LOL


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

She looks just like some of my mice =D Which I think (I am learning) makes her an argente pied?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

yes looks like an argente pied (also known as 'broken') to me.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is broken another way of saying pied then? =)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well yes and no AyJay. Brokens are a specific pattern of pied. So all brokens are pied...but not all pied are broken. From what I have read, it seems like a broken must have a spot that touches the whisker area on one side...then has spots that alternate along the body. I would say this mouse is pied since most of the body is solid, but I could be wrong. She does have the whisker spot!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheers for all the comments folks, the cage was put together in a hurry I'm afraid, hence the newspapers. one of my friends just suggested I call her Lucky, because she was !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Deep: That's exactly my thinking whenever I buy a mousie at a pet store, knowing that it'll have a better life whether it was intended to be snake food or some little kid's plaything.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Well yes and no AyJay. Brokens are a specific pattern of pied. So all brokens are pied...but not all pied are broken. From what I have read, it seems like a broken must have a spot that touches the whisker area on one side...then has spots that alternate along the body. I would say this mouse is pied since most of the body is solid, but I could be wrong. She does have the whisker spot!


Like how every square is a rectangle, but not every rectangle is a square.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Well yes and no AyJay. Brokens are a specific pattern of pied. So all brokens are pied...but not all pied are broken. From what I have read, it seems like a broken must have a spot that touches the whisker area on one side...then has spots that alternate along the body. I would say this mouse is pied since most of the body is solid, but I could be wrong. She does have the whisker spot!


That's right  Morning-star, pied is not also known as broken, broken is a specific show standard pattern whereas pied is colour and white in any pattern


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

ooppss my bad lol I was just told all splodgly mice are broken of a sorts, and never really thought about the differences lol


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Newspaper is okay bedding, especially if you run it through a paper shredder first. I use plain white paper towels for my mice and it works great.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally decided to call her Maisie


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Have sorted your picture out again, you only need the one [ img ][ /img ] tag around the URL


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you........new to this , still getting the hang of it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No worries! Your new mouse is very pretty, I love orange and white animals


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

I never realised how hard it was to get mice. I used to keep them many years ago, and you could pick them up just about anywhere, its very different now !


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I know what you mean. It's like a mousey desert in some places. Even places known to have them everywhere.

She's a lovely girl. Is she odd eyed?


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Dont think so, probably just my poor photos


----------



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

Maisie is such a lucky little girl and really beautiful, what a wonderful story. I hope you can find her a nice friend.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

adorable  x


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Another photo


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Maisie found a new hiding place !


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Too cute! She is a beauty. That flashy white face is a real eyecatcher!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Yet another favourite hiding place ! She just loves hiding up my sleeve.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

She's so cute!! I love the eye spot!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That face...! She's absolutely adorable. And I hear you on the mouse deserts. I can't help feeling a bit pressured to grab one when I see one since it can be months or years until I see them available again.


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ooooohhhh, it's soo cute, is it socialized and playful?


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

She seems quite socialized. :') But I'm a newbie, so. In my mind, if you can get a mouse to hold still long enough to take a picture, especially when she's so close to you, she's socialized. But I could just be seeing too much into it.

Either way, she is just precious!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Shes been very playful up till a few days ago, I see a difference in her now. She loves to come and have breakfast with me, if I have plenty time to play as well, but recently shes been taking to hiding in her house all day, presumably sleeping, just not as active as she was. I still take her out in the evening and get a little cuddle from her though. I am looking for a little friend for her, that might keep her more active during the day.


----------

